# How to get my Server Address ?



## singkk (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello everyone,

i have a question about my server address, i had installed the WS_FTP which is a FTP client. but i had the problem to know what is my server address that is needed in the connection wizard...

how i can find that what is my server address which is provided by Internet Service Provider (ISP) or my FTP server administrator?

thank you for helping.

Regards,

singkk


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Where is the server located? Who is providing access to the server?

Is this is a service you signed for with a provider, that should have given you that documentation. If the server is not local to your location, you have to eother know the IP adress (which you don't) or the FQDN of the site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to install something like DynDNS to map your dynamic IP address to a known URL, then you'll be able to find your server.


----------



## singkk (Aug 15, 2007)

do i need to download and install a server to my computer? 
what server and where i can get a server ?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Where are the original files located and where do you want to send them to?

I really don't think you understand this process. Not trying to be cruel but please explian in detail what you are trying to do, where the original files are, and where you need to send them to (File Transfer) thus the FTP (File Transfer Protocol) process


----------



## singkk (Aug 15, 2007)

my problem is i want to upload web page to be accessible by people and i would like to try to use FTP, so what should i do to upload the web page?

I know that there are also some web site that allow me to upload the web page....so anyone know which are th eweb site that provide this services and is free...

thank.

singkk


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Try Yahoo


----------

